# One Battle down One to go!



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well basically I have got rid of a lot of fat and want to start building muscle. I will keep a little a diary of what I am doing and how I am progressing!

A few stats...

Height 5'9

Weight 85kg (not checked in 3 weeks could be less)



I definatley have the will power so I am just looking forward to seeing great results and using this forum for hints and tips!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Great progress. Keep it up.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

brilliant work so far!

what weight are you looking to get down to, before you bulk up abit? or are you looking for lean gains (lean bulk) and not wanting to gain that bit of fat weight while bulking.

also, what was your starting weight before you decided to lose weight?


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I am already doing weights but until I loose the belly I cant help but concentrate mostly on shedding that. Im completely new to this and still have a lot of learning to do! I have read loads but mostly on nutrition.

Starting weight about 12 months ago was a 113kg.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

AJP89 said:


> Well I am already doing weights but until I loose the belly I cant help but concentrate mostly on shedding that. Im completely new to this and still have a lot of learning to do! I have read loads but mostly on nutrition.
> 
> Starting weight about 12 months ago was a 113kg.


110-80kg.....very well done!

in the same time frame (1yr), i went the other way from 80-105kg but thankfully not of fat 

once your happy, just put full focus into building mass....atleast you know you will have the mindset to attain your bulking goals.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Past couple of days....

*11.07.12*

*Meal 1* - 2 x Wheatabix with skimmed milk and 100ml Apple juice from concentrate.

*Workout Am*

Lat Pull - 16kg 12 reps x 4

Leg Press - 50 kg 12 reps x 6

Hip Abducter - 12 reps 32kg x 6

Ab Crunch - 32kg 12 reps x 6

Chest Press - 32kg 12 reps x 6

Leg Curl 32kg 12 reps x 6

Rear Delt Machine 36kg x 6

5 Minutes treadmill to cool down at 5 mph.

*Meal 2* - 100g chicken breast boiled in water with cayenne pepper (was going to be 200g but I left a breast in easy access to my puppy - Big Mistakeops: :whistling: ), 60g Savoury Rice and salad.

*Workout PM*

Swimming 50 minutes.

*Meal 3*

Spaghetti Hoops 197g, 56g Tuna in Spring Water.

*Meal 4*

200g Chicken, 5 boiled jersey potatoes, peas, carrots and broccoli.

*Meal 5*

2 Wheatabix with skimmed milk (yet too have)

*10.07.12*

*Meal 1*

2 x Wheatabix with semi skimmed milk and 100ml orange juice from concentrate.

*Workout *

Treadmill - 60 minutes (6.1 miles)

*Meal 2*

Spaghetti Hoops 197g, 56g Tuna in Spring Water.

*Meal 3*

Vegetable soup plus 56g Tuna in spring water added in.

*Meal 4*

200g chicken breast boiled in water with cayenne pepper, 60g Savoury Rice and salad.

*Meal 5*

*
* 56g Tuna in brine with a dollop of brown sauce.

Criticism is more than welcome if it will help me :thumb:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*12.07.12*

Meal - 1 2 x Wheatabix with semi skimmed milk

Workout AM

Got out of bed today on the wrong side, bad mood:cursing:, no motivation but dragged myself to the gym for some cardio. Managed a half hearted 30 mins on the treadmill burning 255 calories and 10 on the bike burning 70.

Meal 2 - 120 g chicken, 100g mixed veg (peas,carrots and broccoli)

Meal 3 - Shake 30g with water (BulkPowders)

Workout PM

Swimming - 55 minutes would guess around 500 calories burned.

Meal 4 - Shake 30g with water (BulkPowders)

Meal 5 - 400g chicken with mushroom stir fry.

Meal 6 - 50g Low fat Greek yogurt (to have about 9pm)

Total Cals - 1338, Total Protein - 191, Total Carbs - 70, Total fats 30.

I think my Cals are too low for the amount of exercise I am doing yet I don't feel like I need food. I struggle to think of meals with low carbs is my problem! :no:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

AJP89 said:


> )
> View attachment 88566
> )


Nice work, was you naturally large or was this unhealthy eating and drinking that got you there?


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers,I have always been tubby but not that bad! That was caused by uni drinking 4 times a week plus eating rubbish. I've got it under control now though completely changed my lifestyle.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Today*

Meal 1 - 2 x Wheatabix with skimmed milk

Workout - 60 mins on the treadmill. Did a lot of walking with 60 seconds sprints thrown in to get my swaet on! I Did 5.1 miles and burned 502 cals.

Meal 2 - 30g Protein Shake

Meal 3- 150g chicken seasoned with Cajun seasoning with rice.

Meal 4- Low fat Greek yogurt.

Meal 5- Yet to have probably chicken stirfry.

Meal 6 - Yet to have probably a shake.

*Yesterday*

Meal 1 -2 x Wheatabix with skimmed milk and 30g protein whey mixed in.

Workout AM

-Leg Press: 12 x 45kg (twice) 12 x 52kg (twice) 12 x 59kg (twice)

-Prone Leg Curl 12x 27kg (6 times)

-Converging Chest Press 12x 32kg (4 times) - Only wanted to work the legs but had to wait for equipment. :thumbdown:

-Leg Extension 12 x 32kg (6 times)

-Hip Abductor 12 x 45kg (4 times) 10x 52kg (twice)

Meal 2 - Protein Shake

Workout 2 - Swimming - 70 minutes. This killed me after! No pain no gain! Was going to stop after 50 minutes but then they changed life guards... :drool: :drool: OOFT.

Meal 3 - 100g Chicken, noodles, 2 green chilli's and garlic nandos sauce.

Meal 4 - 30g Protein Shake

Meal 5 - 150g chicken and mushroom stir fry.

Meal 6 - 100g Low fat Greek yogurt.

Calories- 1324 Protein - 153 Fat - 28 Carbs- 109

I need to find more calories from somewhere! :confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

fecking good going mate!

put the same effort into the gym as you did dieting and you will do good!

and yeah, your cals are way to low for building any kind of mass.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

F*ckin love posts like this! Liked and reps! Gives me ammo when I have people saying "I work so hard at it but I just can't lose any weight". Well done bud... you should be proud!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> fecking good going mate!
> 
> put the same effort into the gym as you did dieting and you will do good!
> 
> and yeah, your cals are way to low for building any kind of mass.


Cheers bud. Just unsure what too do, whether to up my fat content or carbs. Will give the forum a rumble see what I can find!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> F*ckin love posts like this! Liked and reps! Gives me ammo when I have people saying "I work so hard at it but I just can't lose any weight". Well done bud... you should be proud!


Cheers man, Its just about sticking to it, eating the right stuff and working hard in the gym and it comes off anyone can do it with a bit of dedication and hard work but agree with you when people say they cant loose weight. Im proud of where I have come from but looking forward to where I am going! :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AJP89 said:


> Cheers bud. Just unsure what too do, whether to up my fat content or carbs. Will give the forum a rumble see what I can find!


best thing you can do mate.

look in the diet section. some very clued up threads in there. find some ideas that you like the sound of and will enjoy and will be able to stick to.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

i keep checking back to see how your doing, and by the look of it very well. keep it up!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks pal cant wait for my cheat day though... 27 days to go and its on my birthday.

All these positive comments are giving me more motivation to do this so cheers all!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Todays post workout meal...



250g Gammon Steak, 2 x poached eggs and 80g broccoli with a few dollops of garlic nandos sauce... DESTROYED.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Today*

Meal 1 - 2x Wheatabix with skimmed milk with 30g protein whey mixed in plus two boiled eggs.

*Workout*

Lat Pull - 12 x 16kg ( 6 times)

Converging Chest Press - 12 x 25kg (6 times)

Ab Crunch - 12 x 36kg (twice) 12 x 45kg (twice) 12 x 52kg (twice)

Assisted Chin Up - 6 reps 6 sets.

Assited Dips - 6 reps 6 sets.

Converging shoulder press - 12x 16kg, twice.

Arm Curl - 12 x 16kg, twice.

Leg Press - 12 x 50kg (4 times)

20 minutes on the treadmill using 150 cals.

Meal 2- 30g protein shake

Meal 3 - 250g Grilled gammon steak, 2 poached eggs and 80g broccoli.

Meal 4 - 120g 0% fat Greek yogurt

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken Breast with stir fry and garlic nandos sauce...



Total Nutrition so far today...

Cals: 1433 Fat:43 Carbs:43 Protein: 199

Meal 6- (yet to have) Boiled Egg

Meal 7 30g Protein Shake

Thinking about some fasted cardio later on in the week. The thought of running or whatever on a empty stomach isn't sounding appealing though. Is it worth it? Any of you guys had better results from it?

Big cardio session tomorrow 10 miles of walking and a swimming session. Going to hurt on Tuesday when I wake up! BRING IT ON.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

About to do a fasted cardio this morning... Can't stop thinking of food. Hope this actually works :rolleye:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

So today I was planning on walking 5 miles to the swimming pool, then do an hours swim then walk the 5 miles back. However decided against it because im running 10k for charity in a few weeks and don't want blisters! Plus the weather wasn't great.

So instead decided to do a fasted cardio session... First time I have done one can't say I enjoyed it! I did 30 mins on the bike burning 250 cals and did 15 mins on the cross trainer burning 110 cals.

Here's what I ate...

After gym (09:50) 2 boiled eggs, 2 wheatabix with skimmed mile and protein powder.

(12:00) 200g Turkey mince, broccoli, mushrooms and nandos sauce.

(14:30) Tin Weight Watchers chicken noodle soup

(17:10) 200g Turkey and stirfry.

Nutrition so far today 6pm... Cals1135 Protein 143 Carbs 55 Fat 35

going swimming in an hour hopefully burn about 600 cals.

Later on tonight Ill have a shake when I leave the pool probs in the car. Before bed will have 3 or 4 eggs to get up to a dcent amount of cals for the day.

Feeling great!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thinking about doing the Keto diet to shed some more timber. Only thing is don't know where I will get my food from :confused1: . I know the foods I need to eat but would mean like eating 6 eggs a day to meet my required cals. Is eating 6 boiled eggs every day an alright thing to do? any other advice on the keto diet would be appreciated too :thumb:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Yesterday*

Turned into a bit of a cheat day at the end I just fell off the wagon but ill jump back on.

Meal 1 - 3 rashers of grilled bacon and 2 poached eggs

*Workout*

Ab Crunch - 12x 52kg (4 sets) 12x 59kg (2 sets)

Assisted Chin Up - 6 chin ups (6 sets)

Assited Dip - 12 dips (6 sets)

Converging Chest Press - 12x 32kg (6 sets)

Lat Pull - 12x 16kg (6 sets)

Leg Press - 12 x 59kg (6 sets)

Leg Curl - 12 x 32kg (6 sets)

Hip Abductor 12x 59 kg (4 sets)

5 minute cool down on the bike.

Meal 2- Protein shake

Meal 3 - Turkey mince, broccoli, mushroom and a tiny bit of gravy.

Meal 4 - 3 boiled eggs

Meal 5 - Turkey and letuce.

Meal 6 - Protein shake

then I got in late from football and crumbled with some potato waffles and a bacon sandwich.... I haven't had a cheat day in ages so suppose not too bad but kicking myself this morning. Ah well its done, head down at the gym today and get back on track!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Yesterday*

Turned into a bit of a cheat day at the end I just fell off the wagon but ill jump back on.

Meal 1 - 3 rashers of grilled bacon and 2 poached eggs

*Workout*

Ab Crunch - 12x 52kg (4 sets) 12x 59kg (2 sets)

Assisted Chin Up - 6 chin ups (6 sets)

Assited Dip - 12 dips (6 sets)

Converging Chest Press - 12x 32kg (6 sets)

Lat Pull - 12x 16kg (6 sets)

Leg Press - 12 x 59kg (6 sets)

Leg Curl - 12 x 32kg (6 sets)

Hip Abductor 12x 59 kg (4 sets)

5 minute cool down on the bike.

Meal 2- Protein shake

Meal 3 - Turkey mince, broccoli, mushroom and a tiny bit of gravy.

Meal 4 - 3 boiled eggs

Meal 5 - Turkey and letuce.

Meal 6 - Protein shake

then I got in late from football and crumbled with some potato waffles and a bacon sandwich.... I haven't had a cheat day in ages so suppose not too bad but kicking myself this morning. Ah well its done, head down at the gym today and get back on track!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Today...

Meal 1: 2 poached eggs and 2 rashers of bacon (grilled)

Swimming 60 Mins... well actually was around 30 mins because the flumes were open and im a big kid that could'nt resist! :bounce: Guessing around 300/400 Cals burned.

Meal 2: 200g Turkey breast with lettuce. BLAND but filled me up.

Meal 3: Protein Shake (30g)

Meal 4: 2 boiled eggs

Meal 5: Protein shake (50g)

Cross trainer 25 mins: 200 Cals burned

Meal 6: 200g Gammon Steak (never ate the fat) 2 poached eggs and 80g broccoli with some Nandos Sauce.



Could eat that meal all day long!

CALS: 497 CARBS:5 FAT:52 PROTEIN:228

Bring on tommorow's gym sesh!


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

things seem to be coming along nicely. you seem to be enjoying this new lifestyle  keep it up.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> things seem to be coming along nicely. you seem to be enjoying this new lifestyle  keep it up.


Loving it mate, feel good and feeling more confident!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Keep it up mate. It's working!! Great progress so far.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pre workout... 3x bacon rashers fat cut off (grill) and 2 poached eggs.

*This Morning's Workout*

Prone Leg Curl - 12x32kg (6 sets)

Abdominal Crunch - 8x59kg (4 sets) 8x64kg (2 sets)

12x assited dips (6sets)

Converging Chest Press - 12x32kg (6 sets)

Leg Press - 12x66kg (6 sets)

Arm Curl - 8x18kg (2 sets) 8x20kg (2 sets)

Divering Lat Pull Down - 12x23kg (1) 12x27kg (2) 12x29.3(2) 12x34.3kg (1)

Hip Abduction - 8x73kg (2)

6 Chin assists (3)

10 Minutes cool down on the cross trainer.

Protein shake straight after.

Thinking gammon egg and broc for me dinner.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Woke at 7 to take my mum to work... then realized it was Saturday... Never mind got the bacon and eggs on and went to the gym...

Abdominal Crunch 12x59kg (6)

Lat Pull 12x25kg (1), 12x32kg (3) 12x39kg (2)

Dip Assist 8 times (6 sets)

Leg Press 12x73kg (6)

Leg Extension 12x52kg (2)

Converging Chest Press 12x32kg (4)

Arm Curl 12x14kg (2) 12x18kg(2)

Assited chin up 6 times (3 sets)

10 mins on the treadmill to cool down.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Today

Meal 1 - 2x wheatabix with skimmed milk

Workout - 10km on the treadmill.

Meal 2 - 200g Turkey breast, 200g brown rice, 1 red chilli, 1 green chill and some mushrooms.

Meal 3 - 200g Turkey breast, 80g broccoli, Nandos Sauce.

Meal 4 - Will be a couple of boiled eggs.

Meal 5 - Protein Shake.

Weights and swimming I think tommorow. :thumbup1:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Today*

Meal 1 - 2 grilled bacon and 2 poached eggs.

GYM

Converging Chest Press - 12x32kg (2) 12x34.3kg (2) 12x36.6kg (2)

Ab Crunch - 12x59kg (4)

Diverging Lat Pull Down - 12x27kg (2) 12x32kg (4)

Arm Curl - 8x18kg (3)

12 assisted chip ups

12 assisted dips - (3)

Meal 2 - Protein Shake

Meal 3- 250g gammon and 80g broccoli

Meal 4 - Tin ofTomato Soup (Tesco's light version)

Meal 5 - Having in a minute! 150g Turkey breast, 200g brown rice some veg (not sure what I have in tbh!)

Swimming 7pm for about an hour

Meal 6 - A couple of boiled eggs and maybe a shake if I need to make up my cals.

YEAH BUDDY.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday

Meal 1 - 2 wheatabix and skimmed milk

*Workout*

Treadmill - 10 mins

Bike - 15 mins

Cross trainer - 10 mins

Meal 2 - Turkey, brown rice and peppers.

Meal 3 - Turkey, noodles and broccoli

Meal 4 - 2 boiled eggs

Meal 5 - :gun_bandana: Shoot me down had a cheat meal of McDonalds Chicken legend with salsa


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Yesterday*

Meal 1 - 3xbacon grilled (fat removed)

Workout - Decided to do it at home because I couldn't get to the gym till later when the weight machines are busy. I did 15 press ups, followed by 20, followed by another two 15 press ups. Did various excercises with light 5kg dumbells. Arms hurt today didn't think they would tbh!

Meal 2 - 250g Gammon steak, 1 poached egg + 80g broccoli.

Meal 3 - 100g Turkey, broccoli and sprouts.

Meal 4 - 200 ml apple juice concentrate.

Had no appetite for some reason!

*Today*

Meal 1 - 2x wheatbix + skimmed milk.

*Workout* - Had a shot of some new product to improve performance, dunno if it works didn't buy any but took the free sample. Tasted like a cheery sourz shot.

Did a 10k run on the treadmill to prepare me for my 10k run for cancer research in a couple of weeks. Took me a whopping 73 mins because I kept getting a stitch, been running since January and never had one... Seem strange. Burned 650 calories.

Meal 2 - Oven Chips ... Dunno why just fancied some so had a mini cheat meal.

Meal 3 - 100g Turkey with 80g mixed peppers

*Workout* - 35 minute swim.

Meal 4 -

Turkey curry with broccoli and brown rice.

Meal 5 -

Possibly a shake or a boiled egg.

Going to work on mostly legs tommorow.

Not been on the scales for about 6 weeks... Hope I notice a different. I defo do in the mirror which is most important thing I suppose.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not really updated this in a while... Been doing pretty much the same things, just a bit more cardio because running 10k on Sunday for charity.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great progress keep up the good work


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

If your trying to build muscle you need to tighten up your diet a little TBH.

It looks like your in a good transition between "normal" eating and BB dieting but you need :-

1) More protein with breakfast

2) a better meal 5 (a boiled eggs contains about 6g protein and loads of fat) try cottage cheese.

3) cant see any whey protein being taken PWO

finally oven chips and an 200ml apple juice does not constitute a meal :laugh:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers, well gunna do a bit more reading over the weekend and get the diet sorted - well try im sure I will never stop learning! Im running for charity on Sunday so going to eat loads of carb based foods this weekend so I have the energy then Monday going to get strict! I will post what I am eating and what I am doing and hopefully get some feedback from you pro's!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Monday!

Breakfast - Bacon pitta.

Dinner - 200g Turkey + mixed frozen veg.

Workout

Took it fairly easy today because was a little sore for my run I did yesterday raising just short of 200quid for Cancer Research UK...



Leg Press - 12x79kg (3 sets)

Leg Curl - 12x39kg (3 sets)

Treadmill - 10 mins, Bike - 10 mins and Cross Trainer 10 mins.

Going to work upper body tomorrow.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Today*

Meal 1: Oats + ss milk with protein powder

Workout: Mostly chest followed by 10 minutes on the treadmill.

Meal 2: Post workout protein shake.

Meal 3: Turkey burger curry with veg and brown rice.

Meal 4: Tuna with lettuce.

Workout: 5k run.

Meal 5: Gammon steak with 2 poached eggs and broccoli.

Meal 6: To have in an hour or so cottage cheese.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1 - Oats ss milk and protein powder.

Workout - 4.5 mile jog

Meal 2 - Turkey burger curry with veg and brown rice

Meal3 - Tuna salad.

Workout - Leg Press 12x59kg (1 set) 12x63kg( 2 sets) 12x79kg (2 sets). Hip abductor 12x59kg ( 3 sets). Leg curl 12x45kg (3 sets) + 10 min treadmill.

meal4 - protein shake

meal 5 - gammon steak and broccoli

Will probs have a shake before bed.

Weight has gone up a little but definitely look better in the mirror so not too dis heartened.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Healthy diet last night...



And today is hangover junk food, McD's and Subway already demolished!

Only 23 once! Back to the gym tommorow!


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

AJP89 said:


> Healthy diet last night...
> 
> View attachment 91401
> 
> ...


came back to see the progress...and this is what i find!

good lad :beer:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> came back to see the progress...and this is what i find!
> 
> good lad :beer:


Ha Ha had to be done mate! Had a weekend cheat but back on course now!

Not posted much recently because not changed much, diet is similar with a few more cals in it. Workouts are similar though weights are increasing and now run at least 5k every night.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

AJP89 said:


> Ha Ha had to be done mate! Had a weekend cheat but back on course now!
> 
> Not posted much recently because not changed much, diet is similar with a few more cals in it. Workouts are similar though weights are increasing and now run at least 5k every night.


5k every night?! very good....

a lot better than me, im dead after 5metres of running......but its hard for a fatty like myself :tongue:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well about 5 nights a week, after 3 days in a row usually ache like mad the next day!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Put this footy top on last night before going to the game and was huge on me! This used to be tight on me a year ago! Only bad thing about loosing weight I suppose!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a massive change but getting there. Wish I took a topless pic when I was 17 stone 10! But even this 2 month change gives me motivation to keep going!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Now at just under 13 stone boom!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

good progress so far i have picked up some tips from you aswell good luck on your journal


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

most impressive.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You seem to be progressing very nicely and your dedication is amazing. You put most on here to shame. I think the only thing you could improve is your diet. There are days when you are only just breaking 1000 cals. You train a he'll of a lot and you need to fuel your body. A simple way to add additional cals would be to add some oils and good fats, give peanut butter a try it's full of good fats and protein and tastes great. It's a bodybuilders best friend, when I was on a keto diet I was getting through a tub a week.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive neglected this for a while however still training as hard as ever! Just been busy because of Uni etc! Had a fair few nights out probably had a few too much drinks but enjoyed myself so not all bad and I'm still reaching my goals!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Latest pic about a week ago.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fantastic progress there man...well done!! Happy for ya!!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done mate, youve done really well. Very impressive weight loss and now change in body shape. Shows what can be done:thumb:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Went back to the gym today after 5 rest days! Never done that and boy I was so much better for doing it! How frequent should you have a few days of and give your body chance to rest properly?


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Get in my belly!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quick update, form improved, muscle being gained. Feeling like a boss!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Going back to give the keto diet another go... hello eggs.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bloody hell what a change, well done.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers mate!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Derailed slightly after being on the straight and narrow for a year. Had a bad week, went out on Monday in Wakefield and since then Ive eaten crap and hardly put in a shift in at the gym. Been working loads, weather sucks... excuses excuses who am I kidding. All I need to do is get back on the rails and not throw away a years hard work! Christmas or no Christmas goals are goals and I will get there! Rant to myself over!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

have a week off, we all do once in a while.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

just joined a new gym. Think has done me well, change of scene. More space, more equipment and a pool. Time to get serious! Bosh...


----------

